# Irish couple looking advice



## Legendary_Status (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone and sorry in advance if my questions have already been asked thousands of times. But i'm looking some advice. I and my girlfriend, both 24 are looking to move to America for a year or maybe longer depending on how things go. We have both recently graduated, my girlfriend has a First Class BSc Degree in International Politics and I have a 2.1 in Politics and Criminology.

We are looking to find some way of getting to the US but every google search just seems to bring up random silly things offering great incentives for a price, possibly scams in my opinion. We don't mind what type of work we do or what part of America, we're looking an adventure so as long as it is a graduate job we would consider it.

I'm a full time journalist at the minute and I have a lot of experience in that field (5+ years) and my girlfriend has done a lot of unpaid/voluntary work for charities and NGO's. 

So, the main question is...where do we start? Where is the best place online to get visas for graduates? Or does anybody know any good graduate programmes that we could look into? We hold British and Irish passports if that helps. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Based on what you've told me forget about it. Have you thought of Australia or Canada though?


----------



## Legendary_Status (Jun 14, 2011)

To be honest, we've been thinking about a lot of different options, even teaching English in China. But to me America was always the one place I wanted to live and work in but of course Canada and Australia would also be great places. Is there a greater chance of some good work over there? The thing that makes it harder though is that we'd be going as a couple, so i'm guessing it would be a lot harder for both of us to get jobs at the same time in the same part of the world?

Any advice you have would be great, thanks a lot.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You're up against a couple of tough things here.

First of all, a journalist visa is always kind of a touchy thing. The official page on this is here: Visas for Members of the Foreign Media, Press, and Radio Visas for "journalists" have always been a touchy area.

Secondly, if you want to work in the US, you have to find the job first and let your employer be your visa sponsor. Finding a job from overseas is a challenge at best. You're right to disregard those websites promising to get you a job with a visa, cause it doesn't work like that. The employer has to be able to show that they have attempted to find local candidates for the job before they will be allowed to sponsor a visa for a foreign candidate. It's a time consuming and expensive process for the employer.

If you go the student route, be aware that you'll have to have adequate financial resources to pay for your tuition and living costs up front. While you are allowed to work part time as a student, you're limited to on campus jobs where you will literally be working for "pocket money."

And, if you are planning to go with your girlfriend, you'll be on completely separate and independent visas. If one loses their job or drops out of school, they have to leave the US pretty much right away. Unless you're married, there is no way to link your visas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

